# 1892 Playlist



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Thought I would share my playlist of one of my favorite years. Featuring ‘The Nutcracker’ from Tchaikovsky and ‘Symphony no. 8’ from Bruckner. Enjoy. https://open.spotify.com/playlist/6txkWmehdZ1hlwwFySExP1?si=FmGglPcEQ7aFTjeVAYotEw


----------

